# Orijen 80/20



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

I have been feeding my dog Orijen Six Fish, and I would usually rotate it with Innova Evo every six months or so. Today, I came across Orijen 80/20, and it looks pretty good, but it seems very new, and I wanted to see what people's opinions are on it. I really want to get him the best food possible.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

It's better than before. More meat is always better.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i switch my dogs kibble everytime a bag
is finish. i also feed different brands of can.
i use the can food as a topper so it's different
all of the time. i've fed Orijen several times and
my dog does well on it.


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

I get the feeling that out of all the top brands, Orijen is the best of the best, even if it's by a little... Am I right in thinking that, or are there brands that are just as good or better?

Also, when switching dog food, why is it important to switch the brand, not just the protein source?


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

cochon said:


> I get the feeling that out of all the top brands, Orijen is the best of the best, even if it's by a little... Am I right in thinking that, or are there brands that are just as good or better?
> 
> Also, when switching dog food, why is it important to switch the brand, not just the protein source?


I believe Orijen to be the best, they seem to be the most upfront. I never understood the importance of switching brands either, just protein sources for variety.

Nice vid about Orijen (Champion Petfoods). YouTube - Acana & Orijen: The Champion Pet Food Story


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

cochon said:


> I get the feeling that out of all the top brands, Orijen is the best of the best, even if it's by a little... Am I right in thinking that, or are there brands that are just as good or better?


I think there is no such thing as the BEST food for EVERY dog. The best food for YOUR dog is whatever works with your budget, is easy for you to get, and your dog actually thrives on it. 

I know a lot of folks on this Forum recommend Orijen and / or Acana right off the bat, but take your time and there will be some trial and error involved as you discover what works BEST for YOU and YOUR DOG.

:amen:


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> It's better than before. More meat is always better.


to be fair, they have added more meat pre processing. the result is less overall meat in the final product and a reduced protein %, but a higher % of that protein coming from named meat rather than named meal.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I always thought the reason for not only switching protein source but the whole brand was in case of a recall..


----------



## DarDog (Sep 6, 2010)

On the rotating commercial foods topic:

My understanding of rotating foods includes:
1) changing protein source
2) changing recipe in general. Each brand typically has similar recipes among their different flavours. Giving your dog a break from one brand will allow depletion of vitamins/minerals that the company may have gone overboard on, and on the opposite end of the spectrum, to then make up for any shortcomings.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> to be fair, they have added more meat pre processing. the result is less overall meat in the final product and a reduced protein %, but a higher % of that protein coming from named meat rather than named meal.


So they added more fresh meats and less meat meals? Which formula do you like better, old or new?


----------

